# New pro 28



## Jewcati (Oct 25, 2015)

Just got my first snow blower delivered, a pro 28 disc drive.

I was just messing around with it in my garage...no snow yet... When the chute deflector is put in the down position it goes down nicely, however, when I put it in the UP position it doesn't spring back. If I give it a little assistance it will spring back. Is there something that needs to be adjusted?

Thank you and sorry for the newbie question


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Jewcati said:


> Just got my first snow blower delivered, a pro 28 disc drive.
> 
> I was just messing around with it in my garage...no snow yet... When the chute deflector is put in the down position it goes down nicely, however, when I put it in the UP position it doesn't spring back. If I give it a little assistance it will spring back. Is there something that needs to be adjusted?


 Welcome to the forum ,there is an adjustment on the side of the chute deflector.
Give it a try to tighten the spring and try to lube each side of the deflector.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on your new Ariens Pro 28 that is a serious machine. I would try the adjustment Normex recommended if that doesn't work I would call the dealer, he should have tested it before delivery. Best of luck with it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. No problem at all with your newbie question, that's what we're here for. Hope to hear from you often as you get to use your new snow blower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jewcati :white^_^arial^_^0^_


Very nice choice for a first machine :wavetowel2:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on that machine. Hopefully that problem is an easy fix with just a simple adjustment. I will be eager to hear your comments on that machine...


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Jewcati said:


> Just got my first snow blower delivered, a pro 28 disc drive.
> 
> I was just messing around with it in my garage...no snow yet... When the chute deflector is put in the down position it goes down nicely, however, when I put it in the UP position it doesn't spring back. If I give it a little assistance it will spring back. Is there something that needs to be adjusted?
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the newbie question


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

It is probably dragging on the sheet metal chute,look for scrape marks on the side of the chute.I had to bend in one I had :banghead:


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I expect the cable attaches to the deflector and is anchored to the chute. This design is sensitive to the tightness of the cable attachment nut on the deflector. Try loosening the nut a little so the cable can pivot freely. 

The spring seems to have little mechanical advantage so all other parts must operate freely to compensate for the weak spring force. You can increase the spring force a little by mounting a washer on the shaft to preload the spring. I did it to my machine but it is a potch to do.

Cable routing is important to avoid friction from tight curves affecting the deflector return. 

Good luck.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

I find mine does this when the weather is warm. I guess it expands the metal a bit and there is a bit of rub. In the cold it does not. Even if it did, the second there is snow going out the chute it will open...


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Town said:


> The spring seems to have little mechanical advantage so all other parts must operate freely to compensate for the weak spring force. You can increase the spring force a little by mounting a washer on the shaft to preload the spring. I did it to my machine but it is a potch to do.


I did the same but added a lock nut approx. 3/8" thick to increase preloading pressure and it works in summer and winter like it's suppose to.


----------



## Jewcati (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

It did seem to be dragging a bit. Bent it, seems better now. 

A little disappointed the my brand new blower has scrapes on the chute now!


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Jewcati said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> It did seem to be dragging a bit. Bent it, seems better now.
> 
> A little disappointed the my brand new blower has scrapes on the chute now!


After one use you won't be thinking about those scrapes on the chute.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Normex said:


> I did the same but added a lock nut approx. 3/8" thick to increase preloading pressure and it works in summer and winter like it's suppose to.


I took another look at my deflector adjustment and spring tension today. The spring is not pre-loaded nearly as much as yours so I changed it significantly. There is a little over an inch from the bottom of the mounting bolt to the top of the spring. It does work much better now. Thanks for the leadership.

Attached are some pictures of the way the chute control looks now and the pre-load distance.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

My new machine is the same, goes down but not back up. I will try adjusting first, and then add a nut if needed. Where did you put the lock nut, at the top or bottom of the spring? Thanks


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

kwk11 said:


> My new machine is the same, goes down but not back up. I will try adjusting first, and then add a nut if needed. Where did you put the lock nut, at the top or bottom of the spring? Thanks


At the fixed (flattened) end since it keeps the ease of insertion of the round rod into its mounting.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Town said:


> At the fixed (flattened) end since it keeps the ease of insertion of the round rod into its mounting.


 Thanks, will give it a look later today.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

I just moved the fork with spring down a little and the chute deflector now works great. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Arney (Feb 3, 2015)

may want to lube the hinge on the deflector head.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Arney said:


> may want to lube the hinge on the deflector head.


 Thanks for the tip Arney, what shall I use?
I have Jig a Loo extreme graphite spray lube for extreme hot and cold conditions and also lithium grease and silicone spray. Thanks


----------



## montclair2525 (Sep 26, 2015)

Normex said:


> I did the same but added a lock nut approx. 3/8" thick to increase preloading pressure and it works in summer and winter like it's suppose to.


Yup, I had the same issue with the deflector making it *almost* to the fully open position. I tried to stretch the spring, but no way. So I added a nut and washer under the fork and now it's perfect.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

montclair2525 said:


> Yup, I had the same issue with the deflector making it *almost* to the fully open position. I tried to stretch the spring, but no way. So I added a nut and washer under the fork and now it's perfect.


 Hey Montclair, your pics aren't showing up.


----------



## Arney (Feb 3, 2015)

I would use the grease since the first time you have wet snow, much will wash out. My first use of my Pro 28, I must of thrown a rock that dented the inside of the deflector. So talk about those little surface scrap marks.......NOT! (ha ha)


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Arney said:


> I would use the grease since the first time you have wet snow, much will wash out. My first use of my Pro 28, I must of thrown a rock that dented the inside of the deflector. So talk about those little surface scrap marks.......NOT! (ha ha)


Thanks Arney, I'll use some lithium grease. A day later and the chute deflector is sticking again, I guess I'll go with the nut and washer too. 
I think scratches and dents are inevitable, at least it's easier to stomach than with a new car, lol!


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I was at the Ariens dealer yesterday checking 1 out. It did tje same thing you are describing. Kind of left a bad taste that this brand new $2100 snowblower on the showroom floor does this. I'd expect this from Lowes/Home Depot, not an Ariens dealer that's been in business as long as I can remember. I didn't like the way the cable bends or how it follows the chute. Might just need an adjustment, but looks like a poor design to me.


----------



## montclair2525 (Sep 26, 2015)

Here you go. . . .


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

montclair2525 said:


> Here you go. . . .


Thanks Monclair, I added 3 stainless split lock washers to mine, lithium grease on the deflector hinge and it works well now. Wonder how it will be when it gets to -30c here! Just need to do the bucket adjustment and put on the new poly skids.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

raptorchris said:


> I was at the Ariens dealer yesterday checking 1 out. It did tje same thing you are describing. Kind of left a bad taste that this brand new $2100 snowblower on the showroom floor does this. I'd expect this from Lowes/Home Depot, not an Ariens dealer that's been in business as long as I can remember. I didn't like the way the cable bends or how it follows the chute. Might just need an adjustment, but looks like a poor design to me.


The design isn't the greatest, but it isn't much to modify and get working properly. I was going over mine and there didn't seem to be any grease where the chute sits on, so I had to put some there too. Also, on the 2015 and older there is a hanger to keep the lock wire from touching the engine/muffler and mine is missing.


----------

